# PCGH 06/2019 (#224): Gaming-Rechner für 500 Euro, Luft gegen Wasser - was kühlt besser?, Grafikkarten stabil übertakten, RAM-Tuning bei Chips und Timi



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 06/2019 (#224): Gaming-Rechner für 500 Euro, Luft gegen Wasser - was kühlt besser?, Grafikkarten stabil übertakten, RAM-Tuning bei Chips und Timing, Soundkarten u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Slime-San*

						Die PCGH 06/2019 mit folgenden Artikeln: Der Spiele-PC für 500 Euro: gebraucht, Ryzen oder doch Intel?, Kühlungsvergleich zwischen Wasser und Luft, Notebooks gegen Desktop, RAM-Tuning, neue Soundkarten, extreme Auflösungen nutzen, GPUs stabil übertakten, günstige CPUs im Test u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Slime-San: Superslime Edition

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 06/2019 (#224): Gaming-Rechner für 500 Euro, Luft gegen Wasser - was kühlt besser?, Grafikkarten stabil übertakten, RAM-Tuning bei Chips und Timing, Soundkarten u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Slime-San*


----------



## Lowry (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: PCGH 06/2019 (#224): Gaming-Rechner für 500 Euro, Luft gegen Wasser - was kühlt besser?, Grafikkarten stabil übertakten, RAM-Tuning bei Chips und Timing, Soundkarten u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Slime-San*

Doch kein 2080 Ti Roundup. Schade .
Und wer nun zurecht fragt, wieso? Du hast doch schon eine 2080Ti. Ja aber mich interessiert, wie sich diese im Vergleich zu ihren Mitbewerbern schlägt.
Das war und ist immer noch ein Blindkauf, dank des damals "sensationellen" Deals für 999€.
Tests gibt es nach wie vor keine. 

Dann halt ein Kurztest 
Powerlimit: 260-330 Watt
A-Chip, Samsung RAM
Kühler: 2,75-Slot, knapp 30cm-Länge, Kühlkörper bedeckt Speicher+VRMs, Backplate (Wärmeleitpads? nicht geprüft), 3 Lüfter: 2*90, 1* 75 mm
kein fan stop: knapp 700 rpm im idle, bei 100% 2300 rpm (relativ geringe Maximaldrahzahl, damit keine Karte für 100% fan Bios-Mod Overclocker)
kein dual-Bios
silentorientierte Fan-Curve (bei 80 Grad um die 1600 rpm für alle drei Lüfter, auch der kleine 75mm dreht nicht höher)
max OC ~2100/8200 mit 100%Fan/Power/Voltage
Spulenfiepen: Unter Last nicht warnehmbar (beste Karte seit meiner 470-Amp von 2010), dafür ist im Idle bei absoluter Stille ein leises Zirpen warnehmbar, sofern der Rechner direkt neben einem steht.
Genutztes Setting: Curve mit Startwert 1980 Mhz bei 0,906 Volt, damit pendelt sich die Karte bei voller Ausnutzung der 330 Watt bei 80-81 Grad, 1920 MHz und 1550-1600 rpm ein. Selbst mit dieser geringen Voltage rennt die Karte bei powerhungrigen Spielen (DMC 5, Witcher 3, Anno 1800) manchmal ins Powerlimit.
Turing scheint deutlich mehr Strom bei gleicher Voltage als Pascal zu benötigen, meine 1080 Ti davor erreichte diese Werte mit 1 Volt.
Den Kühler hätte Gainward lieber um 3cm länger gebaut und den 75mm Fan durch einen dritten 90er ersetzt. Die wenigsten Enthusiasten die sich solch eine Karte holen dürften ein enges Gehäuse mit Mittel-HDD-Käfig haben.

Zusammengefasst: In allen belangen gut ohne wirklich irgendwo herausragend zu sein (Spulenfiepen Last ausgenommen) aber für diesen Preis empfehlenswert.

So Raff, du darfst dann bitte noch die Messerte nachliefern


----------

